# Down River Equipment Spring Boat Sale and Swap



## Sleepless (Sep 8, 2011)

Will new boats be marked down? Sorry if I missed the obvious. 

Zack


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Sleepless said:


> Will new boats be marked down? Sorry if I missed the obvious.
> 
> Zack


We have not finalized the particulars yet, but Rocky Mountain Rafts will be 10% off.


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 8, 2011)

No worries. Just asking for a friend.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

We have the list of Swap Boats posted:
2014 Boat Swap

We are expecting a few more to show up as well.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Just bought some stuff on the web site, where sale prices are shown, and there are some really good prices, esp for camping/cooking items. Not affiliated in any way with DRE, so not trying to be a shill, just reporting some good opportunities for other Mtn Buzzards.

- Jon


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Last day to take advantage of sale prices and purchase a used boat. Also, we will be raffling off the 9.5' raft today at 1:00pm. You have to be present to win. Don't miss out!


----------

